# Core 2 Duo - 1066 MHz - budget =7k



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

Which the best C2D (1066 MHz) to go for, max budget =7K. (wud be good if under 6K )

i will be OC'n it once i get a ASUS P35 based or better m/b.

i have 512x2 GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM, so suggest me a C2D which wud match these & wont bottleneck like the P4 3.06GHz (i'm usin it).

currently i'm using Intel DG965WH m/b, wil upgrade to Over Clockable m/b early next year.

--------
i'm noob when it comes to  Proc. 

as many of guys (here) suggested E4500 , is it really good for OC?

how can it beat e6700?

e4500 has 800MHz only.

Intel E4500 , Conroe - 2.2 GHz; *800MHz, 2 MB* ,LGA = Rs.5250

what wil be the performance diffrnc between 2MB & 4 MB cache & the FSB?


P.S. Originally posted here, as the thread was going off-topic, posted new thread.


----------



## Demonkiller (Dec 2, 2007)

AFAIK, u can do the BSEL mod and convert the 800Mhz Fsb into 1066 Mhz.
I'd suggest u get a e4500 and get a good ocing mobo. It'll be worth it.


----------



## assasin (Dec 2, 2007)

since ur getting a Asus P35 mobo then why not buy 1333MHz proccies like 
E6550??
since ur getting the new mobo nxt yr i'll suggest u to buy the proccy too nxt yr.by then price of Q6600 is expected to hit 8k cuz penryn will be available by then.


----------



## janitha (Dec 2, 2007)

Since you are getting new Mobo soon, as assassin said, wait for the new processors from both the stables to arrive, competition kick in and prices to come down.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

ya but i'm getting the money frm "furniture allowance" so it shud be finished by this year.

if Q series hits 8k mark, i'll sell my PC cabinet & get m/b + proc. as a package.

btw here's the list of *Compatible Processor for Desktop Board "DG965WH"*

E6700	2.66 GHz	4 MB	1066	 	 
		E6600	2.40 GHz	4 MB	1066	 	 
		E6420	2.13 GHz	4 MB	1066	 	 
		E6400	2.13 GHz	2 MB	1066	 	 
		E6320	1.86 GHz	4 MB	1066	 	 
		E6300	1.86 GHz	2 MB	1066	 	 
		E4600	2.40 GHz	2 MB	800	 	
		E4500	2.20 GHz	2 MB	800	 	 
		E4400	2.00 GHz	2 MB	800	 	 
		E4300	1.80 GHz	2 MB	800

Core™2 Duo Desktop Processor - Compatible Processors for Desktop Board "DG965WH"

which one is under 7k margin & the best buy.

btw is BSEL mod easy to do?


----------



## assasin (Dec 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya but i'm getting the money frm "furniture allowance" so it shud be finished by this year.


 
ok.then buy the proccy by the end of December.
as of now ur best bet is the E6700.but if u can i'll suggest u to get a Q6600 as it'll be a better solution (a bit future proof) than E6700.
i've used the E4300 and it is a good proccy and a gr8 oc'er.so E4500 sud be a better proccy.u can even buy that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 -
Specs:2.4GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, EIST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs.7,600/-

Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 -
Specs: 2.6GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, EIST, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs.8,000/-

Intel Core 2 Duo “Conroe” -

Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 -
Specs:1.86GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. N.A

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 -
Specs: 2.13GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB, EM64T, iAMT2, LaGrande, 65nm
Rs. N.A

details from - *priceguru.in/computer-hardware/cpu

how much for the last two proc. ?


----------



## dnjkane (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey,
Well, a lot of what I said in the other thread has already been mentioned by the other more knowledgeable folks. 

But seeing your board AA#, please keep in mind that Quad cores will NOT be supported in any case, sorry man, I too face the same problem.  Yeah its a hardware thing, not a BIOS issue.

The choice of CPU lies in your hand, can't help you with that... just please dont damage the board with an incompatible CPU .
The E6600 is always a great choice, if you can manage to get it. It can be overclocked later on as well, if required.

And if you dont believe me about Quad cores not being supported (before revisions d41692-305), please go thru various other forums, or ask Intel customer care (via email).

But as I said in the other thread, it would be great if you buy the CPU with your new motherboard, as the DG965WH is a complicated board.

Good luck!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 2, 2007)

& will this *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB * work well on dg965wh m/b?

Specs: 250GB, 7,200rpm, 16MB Buffer, SATA 300MBps Interface
Rs.3,000/

@dnjkane, dont worry buddy, i'm not going for Quad series, budget too low.

which one frm here is better?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677490&postcount=7

btw some of the details of m/b (box)
BOXDG965WH*MKR*


----------



## assasin (Dec 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> & will this *Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB *work well on dg965wh m/b?


 
AFAIK hdds dont hav any compatibility issues with any mobos.

so a 320GB @ 3.3k will be a better deal than a 250GB @ 3k.

from that list of proccies u gave my bet is on the E6700.its the best that u can buy in ur budget.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 2, 2007)

@s18000rpm

Lets exchange  my E6600 and u buy a E6750 for me


----------



## bikdel (Dec 2, 2007)

@s18000rpm

the best thing i'd recommend is *E4500* .. you can OC it really well on stock cooling itself  and its not expensive... use the remaining money on your mobo+gfx card purchase later on  

dont go for e4300, e4400... afaik they are based on allendale whereas the better c2d proccies are 'conroe's.. E4500 is conroe  
2.2 ghz E4500 is faster than 3.06 Ghz P4 by around 1.75 times. and thats when only one core is used ...

Also dont go for E6xxx series as the performance difference wont be much noticeable... 

And if you start noticing after a 1-2 yrs that you pc is going too slow for new applications, you can add up more RAM and get yourself a new 45nm Intel quad core as well 

anyway which gfx card are you planning to buy? just curiuos


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, wat bikdel said is true.

E4500 is d better choice.....otherwise wait 4 nxt yr when u r buying m/b and go for E6650 or some procs with 1333 MHz.By dat time d cost will come down, when penryn comes.


----------



## Demonkiller (Dec 2, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> 45nm Intel quad


AFAIK the 965 Chipset doesnt support the Peryns.


----------



## dnjkane (Dec 2, 2007)

You really need to inquire at pc hardware stores in your city about which CPUs are available - coz you have most of your information from online sources, but the real market conditions may vary.

I too agree with the E4XXX suggestion, no point in spending more money...
The E2XXX series is also decently fast, but only 1MB L2 cache.

The harddisk will work with the motherboard, no doubts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

man am i confused 

should i wait till January  or shud i buy the proc. now?

yes or no. 

---------
i got in touch with the guy handling the "Allowance", he said its okay till january-feb.

about gfx. card - anything which wud fit in under $200/- in january 2008 

==========

btw wch m/b (asus, & othr OC brands) is based on "Intel X38 Express Chipset" ?

this chipset has "Intel® Turbo Memory"


> Breakaway performance meets energy conservation
> 
> *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/X38/graphic_rhc_X38.jpg
> Intel® Turbo Memory lets your system actually learn your habits to provide better system response. That's because it stores frequently used information near the processor, where it's more quickly available.



--------------------------------------------

jus another doubt 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071202112619.jpg


are temperature normal?
why is ICH so hot?

-----------------

whats goin on?

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/warning_msg.JPG
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/warning_msg_2.JPG


i got this error 4-5 times, closed the game.

this msg. pops-ups only while gaming.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 3, 2007)

@s18000rpm
i think ur PSU is not delivering unuf power


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

but its Zebronics *400Watts* PSU.

what shud i do?

btw i've connected 3 Pen Drives (2 of them as Virtual Memory) & a BlueTooth Dongle.

can they be the cause? (...i'm checking it now)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> man am i confused
> 
> should i wait till January  or shud i buy the proc. now?
> 
> yes or no.


 If you can wait then wait.Its better to buy the whole system at once.

---------


> i got in touch with the guy handling the "Allowance", he said its okay till january-feb.


 Good for you.enjoy.



> about gfx. card - anything which wud fit in under $200/- in january 2008


kya baat hai dollars mein baat ho rahi hai.Importing from US?8800gt 256mb is the only choice.




> whats goin on?
> 
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/warning_msg.JPG
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/warning_msg_2.JPG
> ...


I guess your smps has gone kaput.Its fluctuating voltages too much its not good marco not good.

Get yourself a nice stable smps which you can use with your new rig too.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Which the best C2D (1066 MHz) to go for, max budget =7K. (wud be good if under 6K )
> 
> i will be OC'n it once i get a ASUS P35 based or better m/b.
> 
> ...



rpm bhai so u finally getting the system.....congratts.......a small suggestion from me.....
FSB would not make much a difference than the cache, so opt for CPU with more cache, both 4 series and 6 series are good OCers. One more thing to note.......4 series CPU has 200Mhz Bus speed (effective 800) n so to have a 1:1 ratio while OCing your mobo should have the option to start the fsb from 400, which I think P5B or P5K does not have. THe fsb starts from 533. In that respect going for 6 series would be advisable. None the less both series CPUs can touch the 3 Ghz make easily, with 4 series CPU FSB getting more stressed while OCing............get your gear and we shall start another journey of OCing as we did with Ranjan.(I hope u remember).


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

"smps  gone kaput"

its still under warranty, i'll get it replaced then.
but can do that only in december end. (i'm goin back to chennai 2morow).

ya, getting the m/b & gfx. card frm USA.  cheaper solution.
--------------------------

@sam9s, ya i remember the OC'ing

---------------------------


re-seated the power cables on m/b, then re-seated Modem,  pen drives, now that msg didnt pop-up 

& also my slow loading BIOS prblm got solved.

but still the temp. of ICH is high., was at 82+ when gaming .

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/temp.JPG


----------



## dnjkane (Dec 3, 2007)

To answer your question about the ICH: 
It again requires digging deep into the highly verbose Intel manuals.
The max. temperature for the ICH is 92 C, and MCH is 102 C or so.
So your in the 'safe' range.

What kind of fan arrangement do you have in your chassis? Whats the ambient room temperature?
I have had some success by having an intake fan directly blowing over the ICH (southbridge) - but then there are also dust problems.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

i've Zebronic AntiBiotic cabinet.

the side fan  blows air near it.

room temp. around 23.
cabinet temp. = ~30-40 
dust not a problem here.

---------------------------

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/volt.JPG


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2007)

I wd say sell off ur mobo and get a Cheap mobo supporting 1333mhz fsb like the palit p35 for around 3k and get a better proccy like the e6750 or the q6600..


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

are the X38 based m/b launched? (atleast in USA)?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 7, 2007)

*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572
Yup atleast some asus x38 boards are.


----------



## bikdel (Dec 13, 2007)

better to get whole system at once IMO 

but you are getting a GFX card and a MOBO that too from US .. so i recommend

ATi 3850 512 MB will be better .. some 200 odd dollars
The 3850 has More memory than which is better and more future proof...

Also if you got more money go for Ati 3870 512 mb... best VFM right now...
Better than 8800 GT 512 (Check out Tomshardware  )


besides you have Direct X 10.1 Support in new ATi Cards Not very crucial though !

For MOBO i would suggest One with crossfire.. I think Intel has a few chipses supporting it ..

anyways gd luck.....

regards
bikalp


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 13, 2007)

@bikdel
u sure 3870 etter than 8800GT?
I saw in anandtech that its better than 8800640MB but not as gud as GT.

Me too is getting a sub 250$ card from US on Jan~Feb 08. I was thinking bout 3870 512 from MSI @ 239$ at newegg or 3850 MSi 256 for 169$. 
Not much diff in performance b/w them. Only clocks are different.

Canu give some link bout 3870 beating 8800GT, plz.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2007)

1 doubt 

dont these proc. support various FSB's? like the m/b support FSB's = 533/800/1066/1333... .


---------
i've set my eyes on e6550 & xfx 8600GT (wil try to get by new year) & in jan. end will get a ASUS (x38 ) based m/b [under $250] + RAM sticks (frm USA).


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2007)

Well e6550 is a 1333mhz proccy.. Wont work on ur 965wh


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude even P35 chipset also supports 45nm penryns with BIOS update. X38 is the best chipset after nvidia 780i but wait for some cheap chipsets like 780i LT and 750i.So, wait till JAN!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Well e6550 is a 1333mhz proccy.. Wont work on ur 965wh


 this "fenix" guy is saying that the e6550 WILL work but at 1066MHZ (obviously).

*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/disp...ardware&forum_id=110&st=&topic_id=15330#42403

so is that guy right or wrong?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well theoretically saying, it should work! Like when u have a 400 MHz DDR RAM and a motherboard only supports upto 266 MHz and 400MHz will work like on 266 MHz.
But somebody gotta give some results after doing some RnD!

But i must tell u about that ASUS P5E3 that it supports DDR3 and NOT DDR2 so its gonna costa' fortune for that motherboard and DDR3!
And the motherboard will support X-Fire, not SLI!

ALso i have heard that DDR2 RAM price will also fall a little more!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

i missed that little detail  (DDR*3*)
*www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572&l4=0&model=1873&modelmenu=1

ASUS P5E


btw how ballistic is *Crucial Balistic* RAMs?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 24, 2007)

Very ballistic. But u gotta have a more ballistic mobo and proccy and gpu to be able to squeeze the juice out of it. 
btw s18000rpm i really dont think that a e6550 ll work on a dg965wh cos u cant even underclock it manually.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 24, 2007)

ok guys.

now i'l try to find e6700 or settle for other 1066Mz proc. , coz anyway we can later OC it to 1333+ 

btw any difference in e6700 & the latest e6550 apart from FSB?
any issues with the former proc.?

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 - Effortless Overclocking

*www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/articles/2007/2291/sm2004-1.gif


i'll settle for E6420 

can someone tell the price of Core 2 Duo E6420?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^just forget c2ds!!!! borrow,steal,earn,do anything but get yourself a q6600 instead!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^ Now thats what i call motivation!LOLZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2007)

can someone tell the price of Core 2 Duo E6420?
or which C2D is under 7k (1066MHz)


----------



## jatt (Dec 28, 2007)

hi friends please give me suggestions about purchasing hp laptop im going to purchase "HP Pavilion Core 2 Duo 1.83 GHZ DV9000 Laptop 2GB RAM"

please tell me is it good one laptop is it latest?

thanks in advance


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 28, 2007)

The E6600 is a beaut for OCing. Most chips will do 3.6 if provided proper cooling. Also, i suggest that you go for a nVidia 650i based mobo for asynchronous OCing.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dude buy E4300 rather than anyone and overclock it like hell u want!


----------



## darklord (Dec 29, 2007)

^^ Not all E4300 clock well, also i am not sure if E4300 is even available now.G0 based E4500 has replaced it i guess.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2007)

^^ yep.. e4300 and e4400 hav been discontinued.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2007)

itwares is still selling it and so do many retailer in New Delhi!


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

s18000rpm you will be able to buy a 768MB 8800GS card in January or maybe February for less than $200 in the US.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2007)

ya, saw your thread

btw the 9 series is also going to launced at that time. right?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes the 9600GT info has already leaked which i didn't post.But this card is not worth buying considering it'll perform lower than an 8800GS and only twice that of an 8600GT which mean 8200 3DMark06 score.The 9800(D9E) will be launched in march.
The 8800GS already scores 9500 in 3DMark06 with an overclocked E6600(3.0Ghz)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

i bought Core 2 Duo *e4500* for 4.9k(inc. tax) today from banaglore.


man, it took me about 1.5 hours to search for any of 1066MHz proc. (e6420), as i didnt have much time, as usual, i jus bought this this e4500.

now, the USA budget has to go high, proc.+m/b + gfx. card ; about $500


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!!

this c2d has speedend up my PC

now, the laggy games are giving 25+fps  & at max. gfx. settings (@1024 resln.)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats dude!
But which thread u talking about!
Did i missed something?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

^Good news for Intel G965 Users who use integrated graphics


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah saw that...nice one!


----------

